# Should I buy this doe?



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

I have the opportunity to buy this girl...what are your thought?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What information do you have about her?


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

She is six years old. Owned by a small farm that used goats for their family's raw milk source. Wasn't bred last year bc they didn't have a buck in time. Has had twins every year prior. They have hand milked and machine milked. Disease free herd. They don't test for CAE but buy from clean herds and don't show. Selling bc they will have time restrictions this next kidding season. Her is her registration info


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

What's the asking price? (If that's okay to ask)

Fairly good looking girl, slightly ewe necked, looks like she lacks brisket, chine is a wee bit weak looking, front legs look a bit too set forward.

But of course, that could all be the picture angles. 

Nice depth of barrel, good body, long fairly level rump, good legs, healthy tail. Looks good for a 6yr old, I think.

A set up picture would be better for a critique.


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

They are asking $350 and I'll have to drive about three hours to get her. No one has nubians in my area


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

She looks like she's aging well. I definitely like a doe that will have a long productive life.

Pros
-wide level rump
-Good body capacity
-teats look nice for hand milking
-strong pasterns from what I can see
-hard to tell since she's dry but the udder looks well attached and symmetrical 
Cons
-weak front end assembly
-needs more smooth blending from neck to shoulder and in general


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

As you can tell I'm new to all this and I want to do this right!


----------

